# last cast



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

snapped this last weekend...trying to get that last cast in before the sun vanished. hope you enjoy...

bs


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

gosh that's beautiful.

yes i enjoy. very much. 

thank you for sharing!

rosesm


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Beautiful shot, thanks for posting it.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Very nicely done. Well seen.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Great shot!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

That is a beautiful shot BS! Great silhouette and colors!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow.....


----------



## pabloag (Jan 13, 2007)

Great shot! 

Thanks


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That one would look good on just about anybody's wall.
Mike


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Cool pic


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Print and frame that one. It is a great shot. Sure to bring memories back to all who view it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That's a beauty of a shot.


----------

